# What cologne do you guys wear?



## 2Dog (Feb 9, 2010)

I want to buy hubby cologne for valentines day...What do you gentlemen wear or ladies buy for your men?  I tend to like the more old fashioned smells nothing sweet. Also where do you buy it and how much is it? thank you!!!!  I think last time I bought him stetson...   thanks for replying!


----------



## the chef (Feb 9, 2010)

Cannibol for men. Just kidding, um...cool water and aspen. Get mine at sears or cvs which ever is having a sale.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 9, 2010)

Drakkar wore it for yrs some times original Polo about $45 a bottle I usually buy the shower kit for $100 soap,deo and clone and after shave


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 9, 2010)

these sound good guys it gives me specific ones to go look for thank you!! keep em coming gentleman please...ozzy where can I buy like macys or gottschalks? does sears have it?


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 9, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Cannibol for men. Just kidding, um...cool water and aspen. Get mine at sears or cvs which ever is having a sale.


 
I think I bought him aspen years ago is it in a dark green bottle with a tree on it?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 9, 2010)

Macy's the great walmart Sam's There are both eazy to find any more.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 9, 2010)

awesome..thank you..


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Feb 9, 2010)

I usually wear Kenneth Cole Black (around $35 to $50) and Armani Code (around $45 to $65) both can be found macy's or dillards


----------



## cmd420 (Feb 9, 2010)

You can't go wrong with Drakkar 2Baby


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 9, 2010)

good to know..what the crowd likes..he just needs something that i find sexy that he can wear to cover the marijuana smell...


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 9, 2010)

diablo_cannabis said:
			
		

> I usually wear Kenneth Cole Black (around $35 to $50) and Armani Code (around $45 to $65) both can be found macy's or dillards


 
thanks diablo I may have to go sniffing..


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 9, 2010)

patouli oil....lol  from the head shop


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 9, 2010)

Thats not good for getting the smell of weed off you though....thats more like telling the world...lol


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 9, 2010)

he uses gum and hand sanitizer too..


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 9, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> patouli oil....lol from the head shop


 
thats not sexy.........


----------



## Alistair (Feb 9, 2010)

Drakkar and Hugo.  Superbay said it, you can't go wrong with Drakkar.  The chicks smell that on your man....


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 9, 2010)

oh tell me about it...the bagel lady always gives him free ones..bagels that is..I have never been offered a free bagel...


----------



## Alistair (Feb 9, 2010)

Lol!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 9, 2010)

the ladies at the drive thru's give him sauce no questions asked..try to ask him about our dogs.. I'm sitting there glaring but not saying anything because I dont want my food messed with


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 9, 2010)

I spray my fresh sheets with Obsession For Men. What can I say - it trips my trigger. If I were buying for MY man I'd buy what works for me.... it's the home version of the "trickle down effect" that politicians are always on about...


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 9, 2010)

oh for sure...ohc  he doesnt want to have to think about it just wants to smell nice.


----------



## Alistair (Feb 9, 2010)

You don't want your food messed with, indeed!  I'm like that when I go to a fast food restaurant, or any restaurant, for that matter. I don't want the help getting the impression I'm dissing them.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 9, 2010)

heck no...I dont mess with the people in charge of my meals...I always think about this show I watched regarding poisons use by women before blood tests..hubby would slap her around one time too many and boom..poison soup..the lucky ones just got something nasty put in it.


----------



## Alistair (Feb 9, 2010)

Do you ever watch detective shows like Forensic Files, and such?  I particularly wouldn't want to be poisoned with thalium.  But, something tells me that your average fast food employee doesn't have that in his pocket.  No, just a luger, or special sauce, or maybe Visine.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 9, 2010)

I have watched ff..i love the history channel...one guy here poisoned people with soething that tastes like salt I cant remember what it was a disgruntled employee I still wont eat at the thai house..


----------



## Alistair (Feb 9, 2010)

So, he took out his anger on the innocent customers?  Did they die?


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 9, 2010)

National Briefing | West: California: Spiked Soup And Illness
Published: August 7, 2002






Share
CloseLinkedinDiggFacebookMixxMySpaceYahoo! BuzzPermalinkMore than 100 people who fell ill after eating at a Fresno Thai restaurant in 1999 were poisoned by pesticide that someone had sprinkled into the garlic chicken and coconut soup, health investigators say. The case remains unsolved. The poisonings took place at Fresno's Thai House, where tensions were running high at the time between the owner and the cooks. A report on an investigation by health officials was published in The Journal of the American Medical Association. 
the ny times...


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 9, 2010)

scary isnt it? imagine if someone was angry and went to a buffet and sprinkled some rat poison in the soup?? I am surprised stuff liike that doesnt happen more often.


----------



## Alistair (Feb 9, 2010)

You've got a good point.  Most people, at most establishments, probably don't mess with our food, let alone, flat out poison us. That is scary, though.  Some bad temper flying about.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 9, 2010)

or if someone hated their boss or co worker..remember 9-5 ?


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 9, 2010)

I wonder if he thought they would think it was food poisoning and get the place shut down...so evil.


----------



## Alistair (Feb 9, 2010)

No, I don't seem to recall 9-5, refresh my memory.  Yes, evil.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 9, 2010)

u know that movie with dolly parton and jane fonda and that other lady...tilly?  its a comedy...the boss is a jerk and they get him...


----------



## Alistair (Feb 9, 2010)

Okay, do they dope him up and tie him up, suspended from the ceiling?  I think they doped him up; I can't quite remember.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 9, 2010)

Joop.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 9, 2010)

cool water..i love that stuff...smells real good...now back to poisons. rubarb leafs will kill you but you can eat the stalk...if you chop them up, they look like lettuce.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 9, 2010)

and lets not forget about potassium fero-cyanide..


----------



## ray jay (Feb 9, 2010)

Beverly Hills by Polo


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 9, 2010)

Want old-school?  Canoe from Dana Fragrances.  You can still get it online from Dana.

I tend to lean toward the old-school poisons as well: cyanide, arsenic, things like that.  They're pretty available now and easy to use.  Cyanide's not bad--has a nice almondy taste and smell--but the arsenic's nasty and crampy.  Well, unless you're an old hippie from the 70's and you've probably ingested so much arsenic with your psychedelics that you could eat warfarin with your Cheerios, fart mustard gas and not even need so much as a Tums.


----------



## the chef (Feb 9, 2010)

Hehehe Hi Karate`


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 9, 2010)

2dog   my fave is: Jean Paul Gaultier....   Also love: Versace Dreamer, Aqua di Gio, Candies...


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 9, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Hehehe Hi Karate`


 
Man, I'm soooo glad Chef didn't weigh in on the prefered poisions digression.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 9, 2010)

Somehow I can't picture ozzy in Macys..lol.

I like Halston Z14 on my men...there's another one, like 1 12 but I don't care for it.

Z14 isn't very expensive I don't think.  He's the one that goes out and buys it now.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 9, 2010)

LOL...pencil head....those stricnine brain grinds sucked...and were kind of cool at the same time.  We were still getting alot of that dirty stuff in the 80's to....I remember takeing it for days on end, until all I could get was a terrible headache...lol..probably time for a break!

Oh And 2 dog...I was kidding on the oil, I haven't wore that in years...lol..I have some stuff my GF bought me that she really likes (I could care less)  One is called Fe'raud  and one she got me from Phat Pharm...that she likes a bunch....


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 9, 2010)

thanks for the replies everyone this post has been fun!


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Feb 9, 2010)

Billy orange is nice a fresh english fragrance obtained via chopping onions daily

joke folks

t4


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 9, 2010)

:confused2: why can't you see me in Macy's feed and seed store?


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 9, 2010)

ozzy...I can see you in dudes section...the idea of you by the perfumes is kind of funny...r u saying you dont wear the pelts of the animals you hunt?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 9, 2010)

these are my going to town duds:aok:


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 9, 2010)

a nice tooth necklace to set it off and impress the women with your prowess..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 9, 2010)

Round the house pic#1
The bear claw neckless is for special nights
This is heading bowhurting pic#2


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 9, 2010)

sexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxy.....the clicking of the teeth is like a melody on the wind...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 9, 2010)

LMAO Ozzy


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 9, 2010)

Damn ozzman.  I am very impressed.  :hubba:  Have you been in my closet tho?  Those overalls look like my maternity ones from baby #10.  :hubba: 

I'll go dig out my bearskin loin cloth then we can compare notes.

:rofl:


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 9, 2010)

aqua di gio is big with the ladies.......everytime i wear it i feel like i should be fist pumping at the jersey shore......still wear it though because the ladies love it.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 9, 2010)

What perfume do you men like on us ladies?


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 9, 2010)

victorias secret very sexy (i think thats the name) gets me everytime a girl gets in my car wearing it.....


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 10, 2010)

My GF wears some vanilla scented stuff that drives me crazy!


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster (Feb 10, 2010)

Wow from cologne to poision. Quite a big swing, lol. I'm usually wearing a fragrance  of walleyes and minnows. Not a favorite of the wife's tho. Perfume on women give me an instant headache. I've almost thrown up a few times I had to sit next to someone who bathed in it before boarding the plane or at the movies. No love here for old spice? Will women tear my clothes off if I wear axe? Maybe I can do a backflip on a dirt bike if I wear it.


----------



## mojavemama (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey, Ozzman---you pick out a name for that baby growing inside your belly yet? You're what---8 months along from the picture? I vote for Stoney DioDude.

Back in the day.....the sexiest bad boys all wore English Leather. To this day all I need to do is catch the tiniest whiff, and I'm 18 all over again. It's almost an instant auto-orgasm. 

I no longer wear scents because I often work in a hospital setting, and too many people have severe multiple chemical sensitivities. I was just in the trauma unit here in Vegas with a friend who lives with chemical sensitivity, and the head nurse smelled like someone dunked her in a bath tub of flowery perfume. My friend barfed all over me, got hives, and was totally miserable. Her throat started closing up. 

Just a thought, those of you who love sexy scents---if you end up going to a waiting room, hospital, or area where people are trapped close together inside, it's a nice thing to not wear a scent that could trigger an allergic reaction. 

And when I DO wear scent, it's always Chanel No. 5.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 10, 2010)

no worries mm he wont douse himself and he wouldnt wear cologne to a hospital...I bought him a few types..


----------



## mojavemama (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh, 2 Dog! I wasn't even thinking he would wear scent to the hospital, and gosh, my caveat was in no way aimed at you--or anyone!!!

I just threw that out because it was so recent that I wore Eau de Vomit and that scent is still hanging with me, in my nightmares....<G>


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 10, 2010)

some people wear way too much cologne..and the smells of some feel like assualt on the senses...I didnt take it personally I agree..  the worst is when people wear smells that smell 20  years old..like alcohol...awful...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 10, 2010)

yeah I agree...I hate to be closed up with someone who has put on too much...One time my gf applied some in the truck, and I had to pull over and puke...just too strong all at once in a confined place


----------



## cubby (Feb 10, 2010)

Armani, Black code


----------



## warfish (Feb 10, 2010)

When I first met my wife we both worked at a tree and shrub nursery.  At the end of each day I would be a sweaty stinky mess, but she used to tell me that it was a sexy smell.  Now under the same conditions 20 years later she would tell me to go take a shower so she could stand the smell of me again   Ohh how times change.

I usually wear Aspen or anything with a fresh clean smell, as thats what my wife likes


----------



## gourmet (Feb 10, 2010)

> And when I DO wear scent, it's always Chanel No. 5.



Wonderful light fragrance.  My first favorite and still on my top pick list.   You have great taste


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 11, 2010)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Hey, Ozzman---you pick out a name for that baby growing inside your belly yet? You're what---8 months along from the picture? I vote for Stoney DioDude.


 
Ya and that Stoney ran off as soon as I told him:rofl:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 11, 2010)

warfish said:
			
		

> When I first met my wife we both worked at a tree and shrub nursery.  At the end of each day I would be a sweaty stinky mess, but she used to tell me that it was a sexy smell.



This rings true for me with some men. Sometimes their sweat just doesn't bother me. My ex husband just didn't stink to me no matter how grimy he got. Now on the other end of the spectrum, my favorite ex BF - OMG :holysheep:. But there was so much I liked about him that it was worth the discomfort of telling him the truth. I got him to switch to a high powered deodorant and when that still didn't get rid of the flies and buzzards :giggle:.... I taught him the joys of showering together . There's more than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 11, 2010)

*very smooth OHC 

but i love the smell of a man as he has just walked out of the flowering room after spending time with some 8 week old ladies , *


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 11, 2010)

i like your style OHC  

i have yet to find a woman who likes how i smell when i get off of work, guess i just havent found a mature one yet


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 12, 2010)

The art of using a cologne or perfume is to use very little of it.

You are not making a statement of showing what you are wearing.

You are using it to entice, so the person you wish to smell it will move closer to you when they catch the scent 

eace:


----------



## the chef (Feb 12, 2010)

OK hie .....Then explian a blind skunks infatuation with a fart.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 12, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> OK hie .....Then explian a blind skunks infatuation with a fart.


 
:rofl:


----------

